# Neve na Serra do Gerês fim de semana 29/30 de Nov



## Rui Ferreira (10 Dez 2008 às 11:11)

Viva,

Aqui ficam umas fotos da Serra do Gerês em jeito de agradecimento pelas previsões de neve que vocês foram colocando no fórum e que me fizeram ir passar o fim de semana ao Gerês. 

Obrigado a todos e votos de muitos fins de semana como aquele






































































































































As fotos foram tiradas principalmente na zona da Vila do Gerês / Campo do Gerês, com muita pena minha não consegui ir à Portela do Homem nem à mata de Albergaria, as autoridades cortaram a estrada pois estava bastante perigosa.

Vídeo da descida da Pedra Bela para a Vila do Gerês.


Cump


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2008 às 11:16)

Bons registos
Obrigado pela partilha. Foi, de facto, um fim-de-semana em grande no Norte e Centro


----------



## vitamos (10 Dez 2008 às 11:24)

Obrigado *Rui Ferreira*! Esperamos que continues a participar aqui na nossa humilde casa, faça chuva (neve), ou faça sol!

Quanto a próximos fins de semana vai acompanhando as previsões! Quem sabe seja já este fim de semana uma nova oportunidade de voltar a  ver o elemento branco!


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Dez 2008 às 13:43)

Ainda no ano passado, no verão, estive nessa pousada, adorava tê-la visto com neve, bem como as redondezas...
Parabéns pelas fotos...
E em relação às temperaturas por lá, o que é que registaste?


----------



## Rui Ferreira (10 Dez 2008 às 14:09)

mr. phillip disse:


> Ainda no ano passado, no verão, estive nessa pousada, adorava tê-la visto com neve, bem como as redondezas...
> Parabéns pelas fotos...
> E em relação às temperaturas por lá, o que é que registaste?



De facto as redondezas estavam fantásticas, neve na Vila do Gerês não havia, foi lá onde dormi, agora no Campo do Gerês estava tudo branco, até na barragem de Vilarinho das Furnas tinha, a cerca de 580m de altitude.

As temperaturas no dia 29 a 700m ficavam-se pelos 1,5ºC às 5H da tarde. Caía uma neve que não pegava bem, muito embora tb não derretia a que existia na estrada da Vila do Gerês para o Campo do Gerês. 

No dia 29 esteve mais frio, de manhã tentei ir à Portela do Homem mas sem sucesso, estava fechada a estrada logo quando se começava a subir da Vila do Gerês - Portela do Homem. A temperatura era de 1ºC e na vila não nevava. Como estava 1ºC a 400m de altitude fui, ou melhor tentei ir à Pedra Bela cerca de 800m, cheguei aos 700m e já nevava muito, o termometro do carro marcava -0,5ºC , ainda arrisquei subir mais um pouco, mas já se tornava muito perigoso conduzir. Tive de dar a volta na estrada (com muito custo) e descer e fazer novamente a estrada Vila do Gerês - Campo do Gerês. 

Fui um fim de semana  em cheio com muita adrenalina à mistura (conduzir com neve) provoca um misto de medo e aventura que é muito engraçado quando tudo acaba bem.

Cump


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2008 às 19:53)

Rui Ferreira disse:


> Fui um fim de semana  em cheio com muita adrenalina à mistura (conduzir com neve) provoca um misto de medo e aventura que é muito engraçado quando tudo acaba bem.
> 
> Cump



Fantástico!
Tenho vários vídeos dessa mesma estrada mas em Agosto. Apesar da neve reconheço algumas curvas.

E quanto ao misto de medo e aventura, destaco um excerto do diálogo que se ouve no vídeo:

"-Não dá para ir mais depressa que isto.
(silencio profundo)
- Não digas essas coisas!"


Também passei pelo mesmo nesse fim-de-semana e com diálogos muito idênticos!


----------



## Rui Ferreira (11 Dez 2008 às 14:08)

vitamos disse:


> Obrigado *Rui Ferreira*! Esperamos que continues a participar aqui na nossa humilde casa, faça chuva (neve), ou faça sol!
> 
> Quanto a próximos fins de semana vai acompanhando as previsões! Quem sabe seja já este fim de semana uma nova oportunidade de voltar a  ver o elemento branco!




Isso é que era, mais um fim de semana em grande. A ver vamos, as serras mais altas do norte devem ser brindadas com alguma coisa.

Cump


----------



## Rui Ferreira (11 Dez 2008 às 14:10)

Brigantia disse:


> Bons registos
> Obrigado pela partilha. Foi, de facto, um fim-de-semana em grande no Norte e Centro




De facto foi, já passei grandes momentos aí pela tua zona, na serra de Nogueira e Montesinho.

Come-se tão bem naquele restaurante quem vai pra serra de Nogueira, logo quem começa a subir.

Cump


----------



## Rui Ferreira (11 Dez 2008 às 14:13)

AnDré disse:


> Fantástico!
> Tenho vários vídeos dessa mesma estrada mas em Agosto. Apesar da neve reconheço algumas curvas.
> 
> E quanto ao misto de medo e aventura, destaco um excerto do diálogo que se ouve no vídeo:
> ...



 É bem verdade, aquela descida deu pra assustar um pouco, é que sentia-se a traseira do carro a ter vida própria sempre que saía um pouco dos trilhos dos outros carros. 

Cump


----------

